# Have you gotten your Monkeypox shot?



## Marc_LFD (Sep 21, 2022)

I honestly had forgotten about this , until I'd seen this video:



Me? No, no thanks.


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Sep 21, 2022)

That's monkey business


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 21, 2022)

We got few doses here, but I'm almost sure it is exclusive to hospital personal who are giving care to infected people, maybe there are other risk groups taking this vaccine too, but by no means it's available to general population.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 21, 2022)

I don't fall into the demographic to catch this particular disease.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Sep 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I don't fall into the demographic to catch this particular disease.


everyone can get it, duh.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 12, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> everyone can get it, duh.


I'm confident I will never be exposed to it. You might, but that's your business.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Oct 12, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm confident I will never be exposed to it. You might, but that's your business.



With all your monkey business? Impossible.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 12, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> With all your monkey business? Impossible.


Gotta admit, I do love that song.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)

I read that Viruela (smallpox) vaccines had 80%/72% effectiveness against Monkey Pox...

I guess this isn't that?

Which btw, got my smallpox vaccine in 1994


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2022)

Probably will at the end of the month when I go to see my doctor. My immune system ain’t very good, so gotta keep up on my vaccine


----------



## mrdude (Oct 12, 2022)

Chances of me getting this is ZERO as I don't have any friends or would ever socialise with the types of people that would be likely to get this virus (God certainly does work in mysterious ways), so no chance I will be getting this experimental vaccine, the same way I never got the experimental covid vaccine.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Oct 13, 2022)

Yep. I don't have any reason to need it per se, but you never know. I work customer service, I'm not about to take chances. You never fuckin' know, man.


----------



## MariArch (Oct 13, 2022)

No. But Tbf I don’t plan on attending a gay orgy anytime soon so I think I’ll be fine


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> No. But Tbf I don’t plan on attending a gay orgy anytime soon so I think I’ll be fine





A. your being homophobic since straight people can get it (monkeypox is not exclusively a gay thing) through sex
B. you can get it from hugging friends or loved ones
C. You can get it from animals


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 13, 2022)

nah im still waiting for the winter of death for the unvaccinated from covid, im hoping if i decline this too i can increase my odds.


----------



## SScorpio (Oct 13, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> A. your being homophobic since straight people can get it (monkeypox is not exclusively a gay thing) through sex
> B. you can get it from hugging friends or loved ones
> C. You can get it from animals


95%+ of cases are in men, with the primary risk demographic being "men who have sex with men".
https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/response/2022/demographics.html

There is moderate risk for people who have multiple sexual partners, while spread in the general population is low.
https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/news-events/monkeypox-situation-update

So much like the concern with contaminated surface contact with COVID, contact spreading of Monkey Pox is very unlikely. So no a straight person in a monogamist relationship has almost no risk, and stating so isn't homophobic.


----------



## MariArch (Oct 13, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> View attachment 331720A. your being homophobic since straight people can get it (monkeypox is not exclusively a gay thing) through sex
> B. you can get it from hugging friends or loved ones
> C. You can get it from animals


Right… I’d love to see the statistics on how many people have gotten it from hugging people. I’m guessing people aren’t typically hugging people with blistering boils on them lol. And I’m guessing there must’ve been like a handful of people that got it from animals if any. I’m guessing 99.9% of folks got it from gay sex? Let’s not beat around the bush


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> 95%+ of cases are in men, with the primary risk demographic being "men who have sex with men".
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/response/2022/demographics.html
> 
> There is moderate risk for people who have multiple sexual partners, while spread in the general population is low.
> ...


A gay person who is also in a monogamist relationship is also unlikely to catch it as well. That doesn't mean shouldn't get vaccinated if they feel the need to. There's no harm in getting the vaccine, even if you aren't under the demographic commonly associated with the virus.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Right… I’d love to see the statistics on how many people have gotten it from hugging people. I’m guessing people aren’t typically hugging people with blistering boils on them lol. And I’m guessing there must’ve been like a handful of people that got it from animals if any. I’m guessing 99.9% of folks got it from gay sex? Let’s not beat around the bush





Nothereed said:


> View attachment 331720A. your being homophobic since straight people can get it (monkeypox is not exclusively a gay thing) through sex
> B. you can get it from hugging friends or loved ones
> C. You can get it from animals


You're reduced to calling people homophobic for pointing out science. And then got completely owned by the CDC's own website. Wow dude, you should really re-evaluate your life choices.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022



The Catboy said:


> A gay person who is also in a monogamist relationship is also unlikely to catch it as well. That doesn't mean shouldn't get vaccinated if they feel the need to. There's no harm in getting the vaccine, even if you aren't under the demographic commonly associated with the virus.


If you have next to zero chances of catching a disease that nobody dies from, what's the point of getting vaccinated?


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Oct 13, 2022)

Lol funny to assume I have ever gone outside and seen h*mxns. Ok but (somewhat) jokes aside, no lol


----------



## SScorpio (Oct 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> If you have next to zero chances of catching a disease that nobody dies from, what's the point of getting vaccinated?


Statistically, homosexual men in monogamist relationships are more likely to cheat, especially if they are younger. As you look at older people the amount of "cheating" on a relationship lowers which is why the data drops 55+ and quickly shrinks as age increases.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 13, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Right… I’d love to see the statistics on how many people have gotten it from hugging people. I’m guessing people aren’t typically hugging people with blistering boils on them lol. And I’m guessing there must’ve been like a handful of people that got it from animals if any. I’m guessing 99.9% of folks got it from gay sex? Let’s not beat around the bush


It's pointless arguing with the perpertually offended, they would argue with thier own shadows if there was nobody else around to  ̶a̶n̶n̶o̶y̶  talk to. Fact are facts though, most types that get this are men that let other men stick their scrotum poles into their anal passages without wearing any sort of protection. Still it's not like they didn't know what they were doing, so they only have themselves to blame and I don't feel one iota of sympathy for them.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> If you have next to zero chances of catching a disease that nobody dies from, what's the point of getting vaccinated?


Considering my current job is customer service and I am immunocompromised, I would much rather be vaccinated and keep my vaccines up to date than risk getting sick. Even vaccinated, my immune system still struggles when I get sick. Equally, I really don’t need a reason to decide to get vaccinated when given the option. I know vaccines are safe and I have no reason to be concerned when I get them


SScorpio said:


> Statistically, homosexual men in monogamist relationships are more likely to cheat, especially if they are younger. As you look at older people the amount of "cheating" on a relationship lowers which is why the data drops 55+ and quickly shrinks as age increases.


Sources?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 14, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Right… I’d love to see the statistics on how many people have gotten it from hugging people. I’m guessing people aren’t typically hugging people with blistering boils on them lol. And I’m guessing there must’ve been like a handful of people that got it from animals if any. I’m guessing 99.9% of folks got it from gay sex? Let’s not beat around the bush



hes not going to agree with you, you are wasting your time.


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You're reduced to calling people homophobic for pointing out science. And then got completely owned by the CDC's own website. Wow dude, you should really re-evaluate your life choices.


Except no not really.
"I won't get a vaccine because I don't do gay orgies" is a stupid argument, since monkeypox (like all viruses) don't give 3 shits if your gay or straight or whatever.
Additionally
https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/outbreak/us-outbreaks.html
Oh no the cdc once again proves me right about how this is a bullshit excuse. Past cases have spread from animals. If  by any chance at all it spreads to animals or spread from (which it can and has) Guess what? a gay orgy isn't going to give to you. A unassuming animal will. Or someone else gets it from a animal, and then passes it to you.

It's not science to say "I won't get vaccine because I don't do gay orgies so I'm safe"
because the science says it doesn't give a fuck about who your banging.
It is factual to say that the demographic consists of gay people, since the outbreak likely came from: https://health.hawaii.gov/docd/file...ay-and-bisexual-men-fact-sheet-06-02-2022.pdf
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health...d-by-sex-at-2-raves-in-europe-says-who-expert
However there's literally nothing inherently preventing from spreading to you if it goes to an animal, or your partner cheats on you and was careless.
 Don't become an accidental data point because of your own stupidity.


MariArch said:


> Right… I’d love to see the statistics on how many people have gotten it from hugging people. I’m guessing people aren’t typically hugging people with blistering boils on them lol. And I’m guessing there must’ve been like a handful of people that got it from animals if any. I’m guessing 99.9% of folks got it from gay sex? Let’s not beat around the bush


Except it's not boils, boils and rashes are different. And 2003 (monkeypox outbreak)  would like to disagree with you so have fun with that.


----------



## SScorpio (Oct 14, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Except no not really.
> "I won't get a vaccine because I don't do gay orgies" is a stupid argument, since monkeypox (like all viruses) don't give 3 shits if your gay or straight or whatever.
> Additionally
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/outbreak/us-outbreaks.html
> Oh no the cdc once again proves me right about how this is a bullshit excuse. Past cases have spread from animals. If  by any chance at all it spreads to animals or spread from (which it can and has) Guess what? a gay orgy isn't going to give to you. A unassuming animal will. Or someone else gets it from a animal, and then passes it to you.


None of the prior outbreaks on that CDC page say there was any human-to-human contact.

Could it spread from animals? Sure. But so do a whole bunch of other diseases that can and are more likely to occur. That's why they have hand sanitizer at petting zoos and farmers now. And the prior monkeypox cases were spread by people who cleaned the cages or were scratched or bitten by the infected animals.

But none of that matters as it was a different strain of the virus just like how COVID was very different from other corona virii.

Additionally, your article from June states it's unknown whether the virus is passed in semen or vaginal fluids. And now several months later we know that isn't the case with the virus residing in the anal cavity.

But if you feel you need to protect yourself, go for it. Just don't try forcing it on others, or talk down to other people as they don't have the same risks you do due to your lifestyle choices.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Considering my current job is customer service and I am immunocompromised, I would much rather be vaccinated and keep my vaccines up to date than risk getting sick. Even vaccinated, my immune system still struggles when I get sick. Equally, I really don’t need a reason to decide to get vaccinated when given the option. I know vaccines are safe and I have no reason to be concerned when I get them


Maybe don't have sex with your customers? Just throwing that out there as an option.


----------



## SScorpio (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Maybe don't have sex with your customers? Just throwing that out there as an option.


That depends on just what "customer service" is being offered. That just might be the position.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Maybe don't have sex with your customers? Just throwing that out there as an option.


Wow, you’re kind of creep if that’s the first place you went. The virus can spread through contact and touch, it’s not just limited to sex. I work in a restaurant in a large city, I am in constant contact with other people’s dirty dishes and even regularly in close contact with my coworkers as we are doing our jobs. Thus I am at risk of potentially exposure to bodily fluids


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Wow, you’re kind of creep if that’s the first place you went. The virus can spread through contact and touch, it’s not just limited to sex. I work in a restaurant in a large city, I am in constant contact with other people’s dirty dishes and even regularly in close contact with my coworkers as we are doing our jobs. Thus I am at risk of potentially exposure to bodily fluids


Make sure to wear your mask. It's what the CDC recommended at the beginning for monkeypox.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 14, 2022)

Most of the symptoms wind up appearing on the anus and genitals of men who like to do butt stuff with other men. 

I feel more than safe from this particular outbreak. If you are a man who is a fan of the man gland, or a dude who doesn't shy away from smooching a male taint, then I recommend you protect yourself. Remember that condoms are cheap and can save your life.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Make sure to wear your mask. It's what the CDC recommended at the beginning for monkeypox.


I actually already do wear a mask, as already mentioned, immunocompromised.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I actually already do wear a mask, as already mentioned, immunocompromised.


Say you don't read peer reviewed studies without saying you don't read peer reviewed studies.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Say you don't read peer reviewed studies without saying you don't read peer reviewed studies.


You are asking leftists and liberals to READ and UNDERSTAND something written by people smarter than them. 

You do understand, of course, what an effort in futility this is. They know everything, and anything they don't know is just a lie peddled by middle-aged white men/colonizers/transphobes/homophobes/misogynists/bigots/racists. 

These are the same folks who voted for a man who routinely took showers with his 11-year-old daughter. So...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Say you don't read peer reviewed studies without saying you don't read peer reviewed studies.


I am not sure what you are on about. My purpose for wearing a mask was stated and already done regardless of monkey pox or not. Thus far, I’ve been sick less often and that’s a good enough reason to continue whatever practices I’ve put in place to keep myself healthy. This isn’t a some gotcha for you, my motivations have been transparent.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> You are asking leftists and liberals to READ and UNDERSTAND something written by people smarter than them.
> 
> You do understand, of course, what an effort in futility this is. They know everything, and anything they don't know is just a lie peddled by middle-aged white men/colonizers/transphobes/homophobes/misogynists/bigots/racists.


You mean to tell me these aren't words of endearment?


Neo Draven said:


> These are the same folks who voted for a man who routinely took showers with his 11-year-old daughter. So...


I seriously doubt many leftists on this forum even know who John Durham is and what he has proven just this week in court. Not to mention what he proved in testimony in past trials.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2022



The Catboy said:


> I am not sure what you are on about. My purpose for wearing a mask was stated and already done regardless of monkey pox or not. Thus far, I’ve been sick less often and that’s a good enough reason to continue whatever practices I’ve put in place to keep myself healthy. This isn’t a some gotcha for you, my motivations have been transparent.


I'm genuinely curious to know if you wore a mask before 2020.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm genuinely curious to know if you wore a mask before 2020.


Before 2020 I rarely wore a mask because I wouldn’t have been allowed in my old workplace if I was wearing a mask. Most places weren’t keen on people wearing masks before Covid. I did start wearing them before Covid in 2020 because I was working in an Amazon warehouse, which have a lot of dust and that was a bit rough on my lungs.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> They just want attention. Period. Case in point. Grown man with cat ears who gets mad if you don't LOVE his love of male butt.


Suddenly I am a grown man when it’s a convenient means to attempt to belittle me and use me a strawman


----------



## TraderPatTX (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Before 2020 I rarely wore a mask because I wouldn’t have been allowed in my old workplace if I was wearing a mask. Most places weren’t keen on people wearing masks before Covid. I did start wearing them before Covid in 2020 because I was working in an Amazon warehouse, which have a lot of dust and that was a bit rough on my lungs.


That would make sense as you can see dust with the naked eye. A mask would be sensible in that situation.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Maybe don't have sex with your customers? Just throwing that out there as an option.


I work in customer service and that's not an option for prostitutes.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Suddenly I am a grown man when it’s a convenient means to attempt to belittle me and use me a strawman


Never said you weren't a grown man. That is what makes this just so, so sad. You SHOULD know better and BE better. 


Just admit that you simply want attention. 

Incels aren't just straight white males. One day, I hope you find a good man who really really loves cats.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Never said you weren't a grown man. That is what makes this just so, so sad. You SHOULD know better and BE better.
> 
> 
> Just admit that you simply want attention.
> ...


Outside the multiple times when you did say I wasn’t a man and outright told me that I am a woman, but sure 
I am literally married to a woman, I don’t see any reason to need a man in my relationship.


----------



## City (Oct 15, 2022)

No lmao


----------



## ateliermae (Oct 15, 2022)

I haven't but would like to


----------



## SScorpio (Oct 17, 2022)

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...-u-s-are-way-down-can-the-virus-be-eliminated



> Together with a few previous studies, these newer findings explain why monkeypox is spreading almost exclusively through contact during sex, especially anal and oral sex, during the current outbreak.





> Since the beginning of the U.S. outbreak, the CDC data show that the vast majority of cases have remained in men. The rates of infection are also very high among transgender men and women. Meanwhile, only about 2% of cases have occurred in women.
> 
> Turns out, it takes more than just having sex to keep a monkeypox outbreak going.
> 
> In a study, published last month in the journal _Science_, researchers found that monkeypox spreads at very different rates in different groups of people – and that rate depends greatly on people's sexual activity. Researchers from Nagasaki University and London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine built a mathematical model of the global outbreak. Then they looked to see how the number of sexual partners alters the transmission of monkeypox in their network. Overall, monkeypox outbreaks were highly likely in only one particular type of sexual network: where a small number of people have a high number of sexual partners.





> With children, the concern stemmed from the understanding that the virus can spread through saliva – meaning it can spread when you're up close in somebody's face while talking or coughing. Monkeypox can also spread when a person touches objects and surfaces that were contaminated by someone with an infection.* But in reality, it's quite rare to catch monkeypox in either of these ways.*


----------



## erikas (Oct 17, 2022)

No. I would explain why, but that would break the terms of service.


----------



## spoggi (Oct 17, 2022)

In Denmark only those in risk of getting the disease is offered the vaccine
So no im not getting it


----------



## squeakycleanswine (Oct 31, 2022)

nah, i don't plan on having gay sex any time soon


----------

